# I Am Heartbroken For My Precious Daisy Grace



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

As some of you may remember, a couple of months ago, I wrote that I was worried about Daisy's sight. I took her to my regular vet and he looked into her eyes and told me that she has cataracts. I contacted University of Tennessee Vet Hospital and was told that they do cataract surgery every day, so not to worry. I made 2 appointments for her to be seen-the 1st one, I had to postpone due to issues with my Dad going into the nursing home, the 2nd was yesterday. All this time, my vet was telling me that "dogs do fine blind" that they live a normal(?) life and he would not "waste" the money having the surgery. It really upset me when he said it but I thought he knew what he was talking about. 
Well fast forward to yesterday. I took my sweet baby to evaluated for cataract surgery. They looked her and said that she didn't have a sign of a cataract. Huh??? Instead they told me-after doing several tests-that she has SARDS-Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration Syndrome. Her retinas to not function at all and she is totally blind. It is genetic and the vet told me that they see this a lot of SARDS in "little pure-bred dogs". Another evil from back yard breeders and puppy mills. There is no known cure or even a treatment. 
I haven't talked to my vet yet because I would probably say something I would later regret and have to ask for forgiveness for. The Vet Clinic will send him a detailed record of what they found. 
Question 1. Is he that incompentent that he thought he actually saw cataracts?
Question 2. Did he just think that I was a crazy Fur Child Mommie and he just didn't want to fool with me?
I love her so much and I promised her that Mommie would make her eyes better. I let her down. 
Please, when you take your little ones in for their check ups, make sure that they check their eyes. I don't want anyone else to go through this.
I know that she will be ok and will adjust to living without sight, but I just wish that there was something I could have done. 
SARDS can come on quickly and within 2 days, they can be completely blind. And you never know it's happening until your baby starts bumping into walls and chairs. Thanks for letting me pour out my heart and my anger at my so called vet


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sorry that your Daisy has this and has to adjust to losing her eyesight. Your such a good mommy to take her to the University vet. 
I personally would find a new vet. I know the majority of pet owners do not have the same kind of relationship we do with our dogs here. Those are the people that tend to judge us and your vet should not be one of them. You should have a vet that does not call care you want for your pet a "waste". My vet knows we will spend the extra money if my Daisy needs to see a specialist. She always tells me what she would do if it were her dog, and tells me what most pet parents do. She loves my dog and I know she wants what is best for her. I also like that she uses both traditional and holistic medicine.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Abby, I am so so sorry for you and Daisy Grace. 
You cannot blame yourself. Sometimes things happen that we can't fix. It sounds like with SARDS, that no matter what you had done there was nothing that would have helped.
You most certainly did not let her down. You got her to an expert. You are taking good care of her, and you are going to help her through the adjustment. I am sure she knows how much you love her, and I bet you she feels very safe because she knows you take care of her.
When Buddy lost his sight pretty recently, I was so sad for him. I felt like he must feel so confused and alone. He did have an adjustment period, but did learn his way around the house with no problem. He is elderly, so it is different, but I do know how scary it feels and how worried you must be.
I have a really good book on helping blind dogs. I would be happy to send it to you if you would like. Just pm me. I think it really helped me feel that things would be okay.
(Blind Devotion: Enhancing the Lives of Blind and Visually Impaired Dogs: Cathy Symons, Joan Powers: 9781469952666: Amazon.com: Books)

Lots of love to little Daisy Grace. :wub: She is still your perfect brave little girl.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Abby:

So sorry for poor little Daisy and you.

I think that regular Vets sometimes misdiagnose because they are not specialists. In this case the eyes. I've learned that except for basic things that I will go to specialists for specific ailments should they arise.

Dogs are resilient with blindness and it just means you'll have to watch her more carefully, but I think being loved will give her a good quality of life and you do. 

xo
Kim


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My personal take is that GP vets are really good at routine health issues and for emergencies, but they do not have the tools and training of specialists. In reality if you had know it to be SARDS would you have done anything different. It is not that I am not supportive, you will have some challenges as Daisy Grace adapts, but anger and second thoughts will not help you through this. I would be focusing on what you can go to make Daisy Grace's transition to being blind. You still have your sweet Daisy Grace and she will be with you a long time, you will need to make some adjustments, but this is not going to be life-limiting for her.

I am only basing this on what happens in humans. He probably saw that the light was not reflecting off the retina properly and diagnosed cataracts. Very often with retina disease the viscous of the eyes become cloudy and it makes the light difficult to reflect back.

I am so sorry for Daisy Grace. I do think many dogs and humans face a lot of challenges and do well. I hope she adapts quickly. Give her a big hug from us. Good luck as you begin this journey and if you are up to it. I hope you will report back the highs and lows so that others facing these issues will benefit. You will find a lot of support here as you and Daisy take this journey.

Good luck.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry this has happened to Daisy. when I first got Pipper (from a BYB) they told me at his first vet visit that he had a hazy film over his eyes and thought he may have a sight problem. They wanted me back in a few days to have another vet look at him to check again and in the meantime I let the "breeder" know what was going on and she offered to take him back in an exchange for a female puppy but I was already too much in love with him. Taking him back was not an option I was even going to consider. I figured if he had a sight problem then I was just going to have to learn how to help him compensate for the loss of sight. When we went to the vet for a recheck they put him on eye drops and 2 weeks later his eyes were totally normal. They thought it might have been caused by him opening his eyes at too young an age. I hope they were right and it's not something that returns someday.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Awww The little dog in my avatar is Dex. He lived 4 years after going blind with that diagnosis. He was 16 when he died. I can't guess where your vet was coming from BUT mine sent me right away to someone who was supposed to know about eyes much better than the local vet. I spent hundreds of dollars; stayed up nights using drops every 2 hours to try to save his sight. Sight that could not be saved. Money that was wasted. Painful scary tests that I held him through to no avail. So I guess I say all this to say I am glad you found someone quickly who could diagnose and be honest with the outcome right up front. The last yr my little guy also went deaf. HOWEVER every minute of his life he knew where I was and that he was loved and well cared for. Hugs to you and Daisy as you take care of her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and Daisy Grace. The diagnosis had to be very heartbreaking. I'm sure with all of your love and care, she'll adjust . Prayers for Daisy Grace and to you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry you and Daisy have to deal with this, but I have had many elder dogs lose their sight and they do amazingly well! She may be frighten at first especially of loud noises. Sometimes it helps to get another one and they help guide and comfort.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for all your warm and loving comments. I love you all. I know that this is going to make life slightly different around our house but I'm up to it because Daisy needs me. I was just grieving all the color in the world that she is going to miss; the smile on my face when I tell her that she's Mommie's baby girl, the Christmas lights on the tree that seemed to fascinate her; and all the animals on Animal Planet that she used to watch and bark at. I know that life goes on and she will be fine but I guess I was just having a "moment" of pity for Daisy and a little self pity for me. She already knows where her water and food dishes are and where her potty pad is and can get up in her favorite recliner. So... we're off to a good start. I know when she runs into something, my heart will break all over again, but I am so thankful that I was able to bring her home and will have her until the Lord calls one of us home. She is still my precious, amazing, wonderful, little stinker that I completely adore! Thanks for being there as you always are!! Love to all and God bless...Abby and Daisy Grace


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am in tears as I relive what you for see, but that voice that says Mommy loves you will not change with the loss of sight. She knows in her heart that face that says that to her very well. She will always see you with her heart. Try to not move any important things that are home to her. She will do well, maybe even better than you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Thank you for all your warm and loving comments. I love you all. I know that this is going to make life slightly different around our house but I'm up to it because Daisy needs me. I was just grieving all the color in the world that she is going to miss; the smile on my face when I tell her that she's Mommie's baby girl, the Christmas lights on the tree that seemed to fascinate her; and all the animals on Animal Planet that she used to watch and bark at. I know that life goes on and she will be fine but I guess I was just having a "moment" of pity for Daisy and a little self pity for me. She already knows where her water and food dishes are and where her potty pad is and can get up in her favorite recliner. So... we're off to a good start. I know when she runs into something, my heart will break all over again, but I am so thankful that I was able to bring her home and will have her until the Lord calls one of us home. She is still my precious, amazing, wonderful, little stinker that I completely adore! Thanks for being there as you always are!! Love to all and God bless...Abby and Daisy Grace


That is so touching, hold her close. Make every moment with her count, she sounds like a really special little girl. It also sounds like she is making a great start.

Hope this helps, there is a little discussion of SARS
Forums | Blind Dog Support: For Owners of Blind Dogs

Cause, I don't need eyes to know you care
Or know just how much you'll always love me
Or how I know for me, you are always there 
I know by your voice that whispers trust
I know by your touch that gently rests
I know by your scent and that loving musk
I know you are mine, the very best

Jackie Grimmett 2012


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. I don't mean to make light of it but I have heard that dogs do very well that our blind. My cousin bought a Dalmatian and the puppy's littermate was born blind. She took the two of them and I swear you would not be able to tell which one cannot see. Like someone else has said, don't move anything that you don't have to. Keep her water dish and food dish in the same spot and all furniture if possible. She knows her way around your home so she will hopefully adjust. 

I will keep you both in my prayers. Bless her little heart.:grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry but love will get you two through. Hugs to you and Daisy Grace.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry! You are such a good Mommy, you will figure this out together. Daisy Grace will make this transition with Grace, just like her name. Wishing you many Blessings!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you and your baby are having to go through this...I am sure she will be just fine and have no trouble adjusting.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Daisy Grace and I hope she adjusts quickly. It's hard to accept news like this but it will get better. That's great she already knows how to get to her dish etc.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Mommy sense ~vs~ Vet*

My heart goes out to you Abbey! I can feel your rage for being misdiagnosed :hysteric:! These are our children & I believe them to be just as important as any human being is, they are precious! We also have gotten bad advice from our vet in the past. A good friend told me at the time when I first got my Baby when he was a little puppy 2.5 year ago to "trust my Mommy sense" and that "Vets aren't always right" and boy did what she say turn out to be right. *Daisy is lucky to have you, and lucky you trusted your Mommy sense and took her to a specialist.*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How's Daisy doing? My heart goes out to both of you. I hope she is adapting and just hearing your voice is reassuring to her. You are an excellent Mom and have not let Daisy down one bit. She knows you love her and would always do the right thing for her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of You and Daisy Grace. 
How is she doing?
Hugs from Me and Pooh :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hugs from Belle, Petey and us.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Daisy is doing very good. I haven't seen her actually run in to anything. Sometimes, she will stop and act like she is trying to figure out where she is, but then she gets her bearings and off she goes. She is eating good and sleeping good. She is not eating any more than she was, but I can tell she has gained a couple of pounds. I have been reading a lot about SARDS and one of the things they talk about weight gain. I will cut back on what I give her to eat but she only eats 1/4 cup twice a day. Too much? No treats. I have a list of ?s that I want to ask the UT vet and when I think I have got all my questions listed, I will e-mail her. The weight gain, someone mentioned seizures, wheezing, and sleeping a lot are a few of what I have listed. She hasn't had a seizure but it seems to be a common thread in the conversations I have read. Scary stuff!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Daisy is doing very good. I haven't seen her actually run in to anything. Sometimes, she will stop and act like she is trying to figure out where she is, but then she gets her bearings and off she goes. She is eating good and sleeping good. She is not eating any more than she was, but I can tell she has gained a couple of pounds. I have been reading a lot about SARDS and one of the things they talk about weight gain. I will cut back on what I give her to eat but she only eats 1/4 cup twice a day. Too much? No treats. I have a list of ?s that I want to ask the UT vet and when I think I have got all my questions listed, I will e-mail her. The weight gain, someone mentioned seizures, wheezing, and sleeping a lot are a few of what I have listed. She hasn't had a seizure but it seems to be a common thread in the conversations I have read. Scary stuff!


The weight is a concern, perhaps there is a special low calorie food she should be on. Most of them are formulated to make the dogs feel full on less calories. If you could, I would avoid Royal Canin and Science Diet, maybe something like Halo low calorie? You can maybe discuss this with a holistic vet too-but either way a low calorie diet will probably help.

I was also thinking you might be able to feed less kibble but just add some low calorie veggies-but then there is a concern she won't be getting all of her nutrition if this is going to be her regular diet...

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Daisy is doing very good. I haven't seen her actually run in to anything. Sometimes, she will stop and act like she is trying to figure out where she is, but then she gets her bearings and off she goes. She is eating good and sleeping good. She is not eating any more than she was, but I can tell she has gained a couple of pounds. I have been reading a lot about SARDS and one of the things they talk about weight gain. I will cut back on what I give her to eat but she only eats 1/4 cup twice a day. Too much? No treats. I have a list of ?s that I want to ask the UT vet and when I think I have got all my questions listed, I will e-mail her. The weight gain, someone mentioned seizures, wheezing, and sleeping a lot are a few of what I have listed. She hasn't had a seizure but it seems to be a common thread in the conversations I have read. Scary stuff!


Abby, thanks for the update :wub:
It sounds as if Daisy is doing good. So happy to hear.
Good idea that you are making a list of questions.
I agree, when they do not eat alot to start with... I'm not sure how you are supposed to cut back. Pooh is a tiny thing and my vet told me to watch her weight as far as her bad back, she has not put on any weight, but, I quess I need to have that discussion of what to do...just in case. Please, let us know what you find out.

Big Hugs and Pooh kisses :heart:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I have not been around lately and just now reading this. I'm so very sorry to hear of Daisy's diagnosis of SARDS. My Roxy had been diagnosed with SARDS when she was 9 years old and lived to 14 1/2 yrs. If you want to PM me, I would be happy to share info or the things we did or helped. 

I know she will be fine as she has a loving Mommy. Hugs to you both!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Have you seen this product for blind dogs called Muffins Halo? I came across it here is the link:Muffin's Halo | Blind Dogs | Guide for Blind Dogs | Help for Blind Dogs | Aid for Blind Dogs


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Tips I used for Izzy*

I'm so sorry for the both of you!

When Izzy had her eye removed and could see very little out of the other eye, she adapted very well.

She seems to get "lost" on our queen-size (very high off the floor) bed, so we made a bedrail so she would not fall off the bed. We could not find any rails for the bed, so hubby came up with creative rails. It looks like a tacky craft project, but it works. 

Another tip that helps her navigate is that I always put her down on the floor at her "home base" which is her favorite bed in her favorite spot. She has learned where everything is from that bed. I put her water bowl there, so would never go thirsty.

We have all hardwood floors and she was horrified to take a single step. I bought throw rugs and made paths from her bed to the areas in the house. She got so accustomed to them that she would run to the rattle of food and treats. 

(The only problem with the throw rugs that for some reason Chipper and Spunky marked them constantly and I was washing load after load of stinky rugs.)

Then I came up with an idea that really worked great for her. I purchased the waffle type nonslip padding intended for an area rug. I cut it into 12" strips and made her paths from her bed to the kitchen, another from her bed to the front door, one to her puppy pad, and another to go outside. I put them close to the wall which seemed to give her more confidence. 

The one thing that really disturbs her is when an item is put near her "paths". 

I'm sitting her holding my Sweet Izzy on my lap listening to her labored breathing. 

Hopefully, some of our tips might help you all.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your Daisy, but it sounds like she's adjusting well. You did everything right, so just keep loving on her  My cousin's 17 yr old min pin is blind as well as deaf and is still functioning well in the house. Everytime I go over there he instantly smells its me and gets so very excited for me to pick him up  Dogs are very matter of fact and resillient, they take it as it comes without the emotion we feel, they just want to be loved on as usual and it will all be ok!!!


----------

